# Autotrail Rear Ladder.



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi All,
I would like to fit a white weatherproof board to my Roof Ladder to improve security and maybe add "stickers" of the places we have been to on the surface. Can anyone give me ideas on types of material and removable fittings please?
Hope someone can help?

Regards,
sennen523.


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi sennen523, i just took some pics of my one. its made from stainless steel but i have made one in aluminium chequer plate as well . i tried to attach some photos as well to give you some idea of what i've done, i bought a bolt with a loop on the end and this drops between the bottom rungs and locks it in place, if you need any more info or photos drop me a line, all the best sean


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Or if you're not into DIY....

http://www.fiammastore.com/Fiamma-Exterior-Ladders-for-motorhomes-and-campervans/Fiamma-Safe-Ladder

....but it doesn't look as secure as Seanoo's,

Ken.


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks seanoo and Blizzard for your ideas, very much appreciated.

Sennen523.


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

You can buy white upvc facia board from your local double glazing supplies centre or B&Q sell it but it may be expensive at B&Q. I bought a piece about 300mm wide. 5mm thick and 5 meters long for about £25. Not sure on attachment methods.


----------



## PeteandMe (Sep 19, 2010)

The Fiamma cover is not up to much. An enthusiastic hitcher!!!! would be up on the top in no time at all. Plate is too narrow.


----------

